# Plants leaning



## LG17 (Sep 24, 2014)

Plants leaning what do I do?? View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411601865014.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 24, 2014)

Tie it to that pine tree or bury a piece of pvc/conduit so it sticks out of the ground like a stake. Then tie the plant to the stake.


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Tie it to that pine tree or bury a piece of pvc/conduit so it sticks out of the ground like a stake. Then tie the plant to the stake.



:yeahthat:

That is a good problem to have.


----------



## vulcano22 (Sep 26, 2014)

What a problem! They look great dude! You just need to make a stand.

eace:


----------



## LG17 (Sep 26, 2014)

I actually moved it because it was literally in my front yard. It's standing now thanks people


----------

